# GUPPY'S???



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been feeding my p's with these fishes for about a month now, the'yre called katabas here in my place, they are one of the staple foods for predatory fishes here,.. are they guppies?? are they good for my p's?? here are some pics


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

they almost look like mollies rather than guppies, but not 100%


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

hey sep, i think they're minnows.. dont feed them katabas... madumi yan.. they're usually kept congested tanks with dirty, smelly waters (due to its being cheap, LFS stocks them in huge numbers in a small tank)

try tilapia, squids, shrimps etc..







stick to the healthy foods


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The fish pictured are female guppies. If your piranhas are eating them...great. For whatever reason, all but the smallest piranhas tend to ignore them or just casually pick at the fins. 
I've never had much success in feeding those.


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

If your going to feed feeders, imo any are better than goldfish ( growth stunters)
Cauld be mosquito fish? Just a guess,..


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Every time you feed anything live to your Piranhas you run the risk of introducing decease and parasite to your tank.

Why take the risk when the alternative is so much better?

Hater


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> The fish pictured are female guppies. If your piranhas are eating them...great. For whatever reason, all but the smallest piranhas tend to ignore them or just casually pick at the fins.
> I've never had much success in feeding those.


i stand corrected, they are guppys








Still sep, i suggest not feeding them to your Ps i know you can see how they're kept around here right??


----------



## orioner00 (Dec 18, 2007)

yup your right they are kept in dirty water tanks more possibility of parasite and disease transfer.


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah dude, kinda figured it out that theyre kinda dirty, nabibili ko sila sa cartimar, but it's cheap for about 15 pesos a bag,.. im having a hard time feeding them with frozens,,.. they just ignore it,.. is it ok if i feed them oftenly with superworms?? up to now thier diet is superworms and katabas,..


----------



## orioner00 (Dec 18, 2007)

sepiroth18 said:


> yeah dude, kinda figured it out that theyre kinda dirty, nabibili ko sila sa cartimar, but it's cheap for about 15 pesos a bag,.. im having a hard time feeding them with frozens,,.. they just ignore it,.. is it ok if i feed them oftenly with superworms?? up to now thier diet is superworms and katabas,..


superworms are fine but their expensive bro


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

i havent had problems with feeding them live every ONCE IN AWHILE but then again i do quarentien them for awhile to ensure they dont have any diseases...however even then it is not for 100% sure....so my advice....just dont


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

in cartimar you can get 2 superworms for a peso.. 
why would you feed them frozen?? arent you near a wet market??


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

u say they dont eat frozen foods? are they thawed out first?i feed only frozen foods that are fully thawed out.


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

Before i feed my p's with my bought guppys, i quarantine them for 2 days,, yup RBP7 i make sure that the fish meat is totaly thawed before i give it to them, at first they will try to nip it but after the whole day they wont touch it again, tried the 1 week conditioning for new food introduction but i just end up with a nipped fin... actually it's more convenient for me to feed them with superworms, actually they're not that expensive,... 100 pcs for 50 pesos, that's about 2 weeks food for for my p's,.. compared to guppy's which i have to keep and maintain in another tank, and frozens,...theyre low in maintainance, i just keep the worms in an empty peanut butter container and feed them leaves from the yard like saluyot or talbos ng kamote,.. hehehe,...








and dude you might wanna try this,.. try submerging a superworm in a water and leave it for about 20-30 mins and pick it up again and put it in a dry container,... it's like jesus christ ressurecting from the dead,.. hehehe,.. you guys might wanna try it,... i accidentally discovered it when my p's didn't ate the s worm i fed them,...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sepiroth18 said:


> Before i feed my p's with my bought guppys, i quarantine them for 2 days,, yup RBP7 i make sure that the fish meat is totaly thawed before i give it to them, at first they will try to nip it but after the whole day they wont touch it again, tried the 1 week conditioning for new food introduction but i just end up with a nipped fin... actually it's more convenient for me to feed them with superworms, actually they're not that expensive,... 100 pcs for 50 pesos, that's about 2 weeks food for for my p's,.. compared to guppy's which i have to keep and maintain in another tank, and frozens,...theyre low in maintainance, i just keep the worms in an empty peanut butter container and feed them leaves from the yard like saluyot or talbos ng kamote,.. hehehe,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly i havent noticed that but... the one you just revived; is it floating when you got it or was it at the bottom??


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

at the bottom dude,... kinda wierd,.. hehehe


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it should've drowned?? anyway when i feed mine with superworms they never reach the bottom


----------

